# My brother finished his AR-15.



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Ammunition will be hard to find for it, but it's going to be fun for target practice! Not sure if we can go hunting with it, but he wants to put a red dot sight on it.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 16, 2021)

Finished how? I 3D printed mine. Yeah, ammo is stupid expensive right now, but hopefully production and supply chains will scale up to meet demand soon. I miss target shooting. Almost tempted to go back to archery just to save some money.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rassah said:


> Finished how? I 3D printed mine. Yeah, ammo is stupid expensive right now, but hopefully production and supply chains will scale up to meet demand soon. I miss target shooting. Almost tempted to go back to archery just to save some money.



We talked about 3d printing, but we just bought various parts.  Some of it is plastic, the rest is metal.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 16, 2021)

Red dot sights are cool on everything! Though with such long barrel, a scope with decent magnification would be more logical, I think?...

If I was to assemble a rifle for myself, it would have been shorter but with even more "modern/futuristic" furniture, and some camo color rather than black. Actually, if given the choice, I'd probably go for those AK modernizations from Magpul.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Red dot sights are cool on everything! Though with such long barrel, a scope with decent magnification would be more logical, I think?...
> 
> If I was to assemble a rifle for myself, it would have been shorter but with even more "modern/futuristic" furniture, and some camo color rather than black. Actually, if given the choice, I'd probably go for those AK modernizations from Magpul.



Yeah, I proposed that to my brother, but he suggested the red dot anyways. I'm more for scoped guns because well, I used to play a lot of WW2 videogames, but both a reddot and scope would work for me. But my brother doesn't want it like some sort of makeshift sniper rifle. If you could get an AK here, but the thing is recoil.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah ammo is hard to find, especially in .223/5.56 but ammo shortages won't last forever. You could also look into hand loading. I still prefer the AK to ARs but ARs are definitely fun guns to shoot!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Yeah ammo is hard to find, especially in .223/5.56 but ammo shortages won't last forever. You could also look into hand loading. I still prefer the AK to ARs but ARs are definitely fun guns to shoot!



Yeah, we're waiting for things to calm down before we get more ammo. Ironically I'm more into hunting than my brother is, but it's his AR so if he wants to spend his cash for target practice it's his prerogative.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 17, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a red dot on an AR.
You can get the best of both worlds and get a magnifier for it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Nothing wrong with a red dot on an AR.
> You can get the best of both worlds and get a magnifier for it.



Yeah, but I presume that costs more?


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, but I presume that costs more?



Yeah, they certainly want a decent mint for magnifiers nowadays.
If you can find one, look for a used Gen 1 Vortex StrikeFire, it comes with a screw on 2x magnifier.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice!  I've built 3 of my 4 AR's.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Nice!  I've built 3 of my 4 AR's.



My brother built this one, but it's about the only one we need as we can share and it probably will just be for target practice. Plus, I'm wanting a lever action for hunting.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My brother built this one, but it's about the only one we need as we can share and it probably will just be for target practice. Plus, I'm wanting a lever action for hunting.


Lever actions are cool.  I've got 4 Winchesters and 5 Marlins, all different calibers.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> Lever actions are cool.  I've got 4 Winchesters and 5 Marlins, all different calibers.



Yeah, I'm in between a Marlin or a Henry.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, I'm in between a Marlin or a Henry.


I've never owned a Henry, but I want to. Marlins are a lot easier to clean than Winchesters. Removing the bolt is a snap, then you've got a straight through path to clean the barrel and chamber.  I broke down a Winchester once.  Once.  Never do it again. Rube Goldberg must have had a hand in designing them.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Rassah said:


> Finished how? I 3D printed mine.


*B A S E D*


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 24, 2021)

aomagrat said:


> I've never owned a Henry, but I want to. Marlins are a lot easier to clean than Winchesters. Removing the bolt is a snap, then you've got a straight through path to clean the barrel and chamber.  I broke down a Winchester once.  Once.  Never do it again. Rube Goldberg must have had a hand in designing them.


I have several Winchester-pattern rifles/carbines and if you do a breakdown  a few times, it becomes rote. Nothing difficult and I'm sure I can break down a '94 pattern rifle faster than anyone can do an AR or AK pattern rifle. Failure in breaking down/assembling a Winchester with proficiency is a just sign of not enough experience with them. No need to say Rube Goldberg had a say in the design. I'm sure he had a say in the design of the Ruger MK  rimfire series pistols, though.

addendum - One of these days I will post without fixing my errors, just so y'all can have a laugh.


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 24, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I have several Winchester-pattern rifles/carbines and if you do a breakdown  a few times, it becomes rote. Nothing difficult and I'm sure I can break down a '94 pattern rifle faster than anyone can do an AR or AK pattern rifle. Failure in breaking down/assembling a Winchester with proficiency is a just sign of not enough experience with them. No need to say Rube Goldberg had a say in the design. I'm sure he had a say in the design of the Ruger MK  rimfire series pistols, though.
> 
> addendum - One of these days I will post without fixing my errors, just so y'all can have a laugh.


I agree with you about the Ruger MK series. I've owned a Ruger MK II 22/45 for 15 years and I still have to check the manual when breaking it down.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

pls don't


----------

